# Jalapeños Stuffed with Italian Bread and Anchovies.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is addicting...I made a dozen of these last week and up the ante today.  
It’s 1-1/4 loves of italian stale bread, Softened with 2 cups chicken broth...
Add diced celery, diced onion, 1/3 cup bread crumbs, thyme, Italian seasoning,
Garlic powder, salt/pepper and fresh chopped parsley...Fry it all up for several minutes...

After you shut down the fire - add 4 chopped anchovies and a drizzle of anchovie oil. 
You can add more anchovies if you desire. 
Put in roasting pan, a drizzle with a little bit of olive oil.
I baked them in my wolfgang puck oven for 20 minutes at 400* - after it was done, I left it 
in the oven for about 15 minutes...

I’ve always made these stuffed peppers with bell peppers, but the bite of the jalapeño 
peppers is great, and it’s not too hot. I plan on making a load of these for a 
Christmas Eve appetizer.

Note: after I cut the jalapeños in half, I cleaned out all the seeds and rinsed them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It sounds great. I've never stuffed anything but turkeys and chickens.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> It sounds great. I've never stuffed anything but turkeys and chickens.


Try it, you’ll like it. I promise.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good but you realize I'm gonna have to up the ante huh.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Looks good but you realize I'm gonna have to up the ante huh.


Yes, absolutely I know...But, you have to post pics! 
BTW...they not only look good, they taste amazin’!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, absolutely I know...But, you have to post pics!
> BTW...they not only look good, they taste amazin’!


Oh, I will. Hopefully of the whole process.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Oh, I will. Hopefully of the whole process.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look gooooood.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sounds great except...


----------

